# Couple of 'oddball' fish



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

Just thought some of you might enjoy a couple of 'non-tank buster' predators.

_*Pantodon buchholzi*_* - African Butterfly Fish*










_*Ctenopoma acutirostre*_* - Leopard Bush Fish*


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

hey nice fish and macro shots


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

i like the bush fish never seen them before


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Great shot of your butterfly fish. Could be NP-POTM quality.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

SLANTED said:


> Great shot of your butterfly fish. Could be NP-POTM quality.


 it is np-potm quality, and also its good enough for our profiles







PM me to submitt them should you choose


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

is that bush fish also called a climbing perch? I have seen them loads of times and it looks very similar.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

(speechless)


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

those are predators? could i keep them with a baby Polypterus Senegalus? I see those butterfly fish at the store all the time and their real nice.


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

Methuzela....

As a matter of fact, my African Butterfly Fish are in an aquarium with 4 sub-adult _Polypterus_ of different species. So is the _Ctenopoma_. They all get along like one big, happy family. Butterfly Fish are strictly surface feeders and will eat small fish and insects at the surface. They also eat frozen beef heart and frozen silversides (small ones) from my fingers.

Wolffish....

Yes....the _Ctenopoma_ species are often called 'Climbing Perch', NOT to be confused with their Asian relative the 'true' Climbing Perch _Anabas_.

Innes....

You have a my permission to use ANY picture I post on this forum as long as it isn't for commercial purposes. PM me and let me know what you need.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

simply stunning


----------



## ty (May 14, 2004)

awesome Leopard Bush Fish ... never seen one of those before.
how big do they get? what kind of fish do you keep it with?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Need to be more Ctenopoma in the hobby, that's a really nice specimen! Do you have (or have you had) any other African labyrinth fishes?


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

Right now I've got the three _Ctenopoma acutirostre_, a pair of _Microctenopoma fasciolatum_ and a pair of small _Microctenopoma ansorgii_. In the past I have also kept _Ctenopoma kingsleyae, Ctenopoma ocellatum_ and _Ctenopoma weeksii_ (which used to be called _Ctenopoma oxyrhynchum_).

Since most of the African anabantids aren't particularly colorful they haven't made a big 'splash' among aquarists....especially in the United States, though they are much more popular in Germany. As a result, they are really hard to find in local fish stores. Unless I can get an LFS to special order them (which they usually won't because the wholesalers want them to buy in quantity), they are really difficult to get!

ty.....

This particular species gets to about 6 inches and shares a tank with other African anabantids, some African Butterfly Fish, and 4 'teenaged' bichirs _Polypterus_. There is no squabbling at all between the fish.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

very nice.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)




----------



## ty (May 14, 2004)

Fruitbat said:


> Right now I've got the three _Ctenopoma acutirostre_, a pair of _Microctenopoma fasciolatum_ and a pair of small _Microctenopoma ansorgii_. In the past I have also kept _Ctenopoma kingsleyae, Ctenopoma ocellatum_ and _Ctenopoma weeksii_ (which used to be called _Ctenopoma oxyrhynchum_).
> 
> Since most of the African anabantids aren't particularly colorful they haven't made a big 'splash' among aquarists....especially in the United States, though they are much more popular in Germany. As a result, they are really hard to find in local fish stores. Unless I can get an LFS to special order them (which they usually won't because the wholesalers want them to buy in quantity), they are really difficult to get!
> 
> ...


 thanks for answering my questions.... a few more if you dont mine
how big of a tank are they in? how much did the leopard bush fish cost you?


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

are those really oddballs in america? i see them all the time. I still like them though. Do you have any other oddballs?


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

Right now the _Ctenopomas_ and the other fish I listed are in a 20gallon long grow-out tank for the _Polypterus_. If I remember correctly, I paid about $15 per fish for the _C. acutirostre_. They're quite uncommon in Dallas-area fish stores.

Other oddballs.....yes....I've got a few fish that most people would qualify in that category, such as:

_Polypterus senegalus, Polypterus ornatipinnis, Polypterus delhezi, Polypterus palmas polli, Polypterus weeksii, Erpetoichthys calabaricus, Xenomystus nigri, Sturisoma sp., Pantodon buchholzi_ and a few other 'odds' and ends.

I'm also getting in _Polypterus retropinnis, Polypterus_ sp. 'Gold Dust' and the African Mud Fish _Phractolaemus ansorgei_


----------

